# Rv Insurance



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, I was shocked to here how much my RV insurance premiums increased from my popup to my Outback. The purchase price of the TT was 39% higher than the popup, but the premiums quoted me by Progressive were 180% higher!

Progressive quoted $43.55 in TN for the OB 26RS. How does that compare to some others?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Is that for 1 month, 6 months, year? I am paying $85 every 6 months.

Leon


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GoVols said:


> Wow, I was shocked to here how much my RV insurance premiums increased from my popup to my Outback. The purchase price of the TT was 39% higher than the popup, but the premiums quoted me by Progressive were 180% higher!
> 
> Progressive quoted $43.55 in TN for the OB 26RS. How does that compare to some others?
> [snapback]96674[/snapback]​


$43.55 a month? If so, that is WAAAAY to expensive. I pay ~$100 a year for a $200 deductible policy.


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Ours is $12 a month from State Farm.

Dana


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I believe we are also paying around $12-13 a month from State Farm here in Eastern Pennsylvania.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah i think that I only pay like 150 and it covers everything ...


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Im not going to get back on my soapbox for this one, I promise







. However, if you do a search on insurance, you should find some pretty informative posts. I do know that Progressive's policy is a "replacement cost" policy, although for 5 years only. Foremost has a 10 year "replacement cost" policy.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I currently carry Allstate, but it is not a replacement policy.. 
Yesterday I received an ad from Camping World for their insurance. It allows for full replacement for the first 5 "model years, even if your not the original owner. Thereafter they will pay whatever you originally paid for the RV. 
I am going to cal for a quote.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Wat too many options but 40.00$ a month seems way high. we have ours with AON and pay 200 a year. do youre own research and go with what feels right for you


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

GoVols,

I know the first time I insured a TT - the insurance agent didn't really know what I was talking about. I think they thought it was a driveable. Be sure they understand exactly what you have.

Congrats on the new TT!!!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

OK, you guys with the cheap insurance, who are your providers? Some of you did not say.

I just received a quote from GMAC, with a $500 deductible on collision, and it was $335 for six months!!!

Am I doing something wrong? Is Tennessee rated that high?


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Please do yourself a big favor and do a search in the forum for the insurance threads.

The bottom line is that you cannot compare the auto insurance add-ons (typically in the $10-15/month range) with the true RV specialty policies (typically in the $20-$30/month range). It's like comparing apples to orages in terms of coverage.

The RV specialty policies, from AON, Progressive and others, cover the true replacement value of the trailer. You get what you pay for, and if you've ever had a car accident you know how little they cover under their standard auto policy ... the same would apply to your trailer.

Ed


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Vols,

I have GMAC Insurance thru Good Sam Club, I just paid my 6 mo premium yesterday. I pay $168.00 for the summer term and less while TT is in storage in the winter. I also have full replacement cost coverage.

Your quotes sound high, I would do some more checking around.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Please do yourself a big favor and do a search in the forum for the insurance threads.
> 
> The bottom line is that you cannot compare the auto insurance add-ons (typically in the $10-15/month range) with the true RV specialty policies (typically in the $20-$30/month range). It's like comparing apples to orages in terms of coverage.
> 
> ...


I had a Progressive RV policy on my popup, with total replacement cost, and it was $171 per year. Called to tell them about the OB, and it jumped to $419! (The collision coverage (while in tow) through my auto policy is $45 per year.)

FreeFaller, how did you get $12? I called State Farm here in Franklin and they quoted me $25 per month, and my OB is smaller, less expensive than yours.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

GoVols said:


> I had a Progressive RV policy on my popup, with total replacement cost, and it was $171 per year. Called to tell them about the OB, and it jumped to $419!
> [snapback]96845[/snapback]​


My RV-specific Progressive policy in Oregon is around $365/yr with a $100 deductable (we decided to go with the low deductable for the first year or so until we were used to towing something this big). You might want to try increasing the deductable before you switch to an auto policy with lesser coverage. Others have found AON policies to be lower than Progressive for an RV policy.

Ed


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

mjatalley said:


> GoVols,
> 
> I know the first time I insured a TT - the insurance agent didn't really know what I was talking about. I think they thought it was a driveable. Be sure they understand exactly what you have.
> 
> ...


Egg-zackly. For ours, we are paying around $500, but full-timers is very different from add-on insurance. It has to serve the purposes that would be served by your homeowners' insurance - which you no longer have, if you're full-timing. We ended up going through AON, but of our 6-7 quotes, I think four of them were from the same insurance company, same premiums for same coverages. Chose AON for perceived service and their disclosure of their commission stake in the game. Probably required by Wash state law, but I am easily impressed.

Slug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
My insurance on my 06 27RSDS is about $400/yr. with $1,000 deductible, and, no, they didn't think it was driveable. They first quoted me a cheaper rate, but didn't quote me the right thing. They were just quoting a "trailer", not a "travel trailer", but with the specific info, the rate was as above. That's true replacement....brand new one just like it, from State Farm.
Darlene action


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Just so we are all on the same page:

When the OB is at home in the driveway, my homeowners covers it. (no change in premium)
When the OB is being towed down the road, my auto policy covers collision damage. (an additional $45 per year)
When the OB is unhooked at a campground, my RV policy covers it. (still collecting quotes, ranging from $312 to $750 per year; current Progressive policy says $412.)

why can't this be simple?


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

FreeFaller, how did you get $12? I called State Farm here in Franklin and they quoted me $25 per month, and my OB is smaller, less expensive than yours.
[snapback]96845[/snapback]​[/quote]

Not sure about that? Maybe because we have all our policies with them (life, auto, homeowners, etc)???

Dana


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

GoVols said:


> When the OB is at home in the driveway, my homeowners covers it. (no change in premium)
> [snapback]97020[/snapback]​


Not my homeowners policy. I don't think I've ever seen one that did cover the _trailer_. It might cover the _contents_.

My RV-specific policy covers the trailer and contents whereever it is, at home, in storage, on the road, in the campground. It's simple.

Ed


----------



## hoby88 (Feb 18, 2006)

In North Dakota State Farm quoted me $800 per year for a 2006 26rks and we got it for $480 for a replacement cost and $100 deductable. I have had state farm for aver 10 years and they could not touch the cost from National Interstate from Ohio base out of Texas


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

Our policy is a Progressive RV Policy. We pay $255/year with a $250 deductible on Collision & Comprehensive. This policy is a Total Loss Replacement policy for the first 5 years which gets you a new TT of like kind and quality. It also has Disappearing Deductibles where your deductible will decrease by 25% every year you don't have a claim. That means my deductible will drop to $187.50 in another month barring an accident. (I hope I haven't jinxed myself by writing that).







Our rate does include a multi-policy discount because we have our SUV covered by Progressive. I'm not sure how much of a discount that amounts to because they don't break out the savings on the policy.
Regards,
Rob


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

HodgePodge said:


> Our policy is a Progressive RV Policy. We pay $255/year with a $250 deductible on Collision & Comprehensive. This policy is a Total Loss Replacement policy for the first 5 years which gets you a new TT of like kind and quality. It also has Disappearing Deductibles where your deductible will decrease by 25% every year you don't have a claim. That means my deductible will drop to $187.50 in another month barring an accident. ([snapback]97253[/snapback]​


That's exactly the kind of policy we have from Progressive. It's somewhat more expensive than an auto add-on policy, but it covers so much more.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I had progressive for 2 months---ours was 360 yr/500 ded.-------we looked around and got gmac for 180 a yr w/ a 250 ded. 1/2 the ded.....and 1/2 the cost.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

My current coverage through Allstate as a rider on my auto policy runs $206/six months. This provides collison coverage to max value of $24,610 with $500 deductible and $100 deductible for "other" coverage. Contents is insures for $5000. The insured value however states $24,610 or current cash value ". So this is not full replacement cost.

I just got a quote from GMAC insurance through Camping World. Their quote was $446/six months for full replacement cost with $500 deductible on collision and $250 on "other" and $3000 contents coverage.
One difference is for the GMAC quote I stated the rv was stored at my second residence, which probably affects the rate.

Guess I'll stay with Allstate.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Wow! That's a lot.

Did you try Progressive or AON?


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

Being an insurance agent, it is comparing apples and oranges when you compare what someone else is paying anymore. Rates are determined by several factors anymore of course the zip code that you live in, but most insurance companies now use credit to determine your rate and I see big differences in rates based on customers credit. Each insurance company has its on way of determining the insurance score so what might hurt you with one company might not with another. Not trying to open a can of worms here but a lot of people have no idea that it affects their rate. I would shop and from someone that you trust.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

drose said:


> Being an insurance agent, it is comparing apples and oranges when you compare what someone else is paying anymore. Rates are determined by several factors anymore of course the zip code that you live in, but most insurance companies now use credit to determine your rate ...
> [snapback]98418[/snapback]​


Excellent point.

However, let's not forget that some of the price differences we are seeing is the difference in _coverage _... i.e. auto add-on's vs. RV-specific policies.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

GoVols said:


> Just so we are all on the same page:
> 
> When the OB is at home in the driveway, my homeowners covers it. (no change in premium)
> When the OB is being towed down the road, my auto policy covers collision damage. (an additional $45 per year)
> ...


Ummmmmm, NO!







Your homeowners does not cover your RV while at home, and you auto policy does not cover collision while being towed UNLESS you have, and are paying for, your RV on your auto policy. Your home policy will cover your liability if your Outback rolls down your driveway and does some damage to someone elses property, and your auto policy will cover the LIABILITY while your Outback is attached to it.

What you need is an RV policy, then there are no questions about where the coverage comes from.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I have all of my insurance needs thru USAA. FULL coverage for my 28KRS with deductibles of 250/500 run me $126.00 every 6 months....


----------



## gsmall (Mar 26, 2006)

Texas Friends said:


> I have all of my insurance needs thru USAA. FULL coverage for my 28KRS with deductibles of 250/500 run me $126.00 every 6 months....
> [snapback]98552[/snapback]​


I think that you're all paying to much. Full coverage,$250 deductible,$23,000 replacement cost at $114 per year through Motorist Ins. My brother has the same coverage on his Outback for $114.

Glenn $ Jayna Small
Ben,Molly,Katy
28BHS
Archbold,Ohio


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

The insurance must be alot higher in Texas. I guess everything is bigger. State Farm, whom I told was the cheapest, is about $40.00 a month added on my car insurance. I think I will be calling them back after seeing the same trailer with a much cheaper rate. With no accidents or tickets and an excellent credit rating (used in TX) the rate should be much lower.

Does anyone else living in TX have better rates?? I guess I will check with AON and progressive on the trailer. I like State Farm for everything else.


----------

